
Show HN: ZangoDB Is a MongoDB-Like Interface for HTML5 IndexedDB - erikolson186
https://github.com/erikolson186/zangodb
======
notduncansmith
You may want to check out the CouchDB project, they recently added a Mongo-
like query interface. Also check out PouchDB, the JS version of Couch which
can use (among other browser storage options) IndexedDB, offers a Mongo-like
query interface, and syncs with Couch. There may be some good ideas in there
that you can use for your own project.

~~~
erikolson186
The functionality and behavior of ZangoDB was tailored specifically for
porting a rather complex Mongo-based application to the browser. Syncing was
not one of the requirements. However, I am currently working towards adding
syncing support, and I am investigating developers' requirements. I will look
into how PouchDB handles this. Thank you!

------
anilgulecha
Have you planned on a simple sync with a backend DB (any nosql?
couch/mongo/rethink..)

~~~
erikolson186
Yes, it is a goal to eventually support syncing. I would like to create a
plugin system for it so developers could add syncing support for whatever DBMS
they desire. The priority is for MongoDB though.

~~~
HodGreeley
If you write something for Couchbase (which PouchDB supports) I'd be
interested to hear about it.

~~~
erikolson186
I am largely impartial to which backend to support. All though MongoDB seems
ideal considering that ZangoDB supports it's document based language. Would
you, based on your experience and preferences, say that Couchbase should have
a higher precedence than Mongo?

